# Посоветуйте, пожалуйста - сильно болит спина



## denis_s (11 Июн 2016)

Здравствуйте. Мне 28 лет, вес 80 кг. Почти 15 лет тягаю штангу, гири и все такое. Недавно обследовал позвоночник по причине того, что спина последнее время все чаще о себе напоминает и вот результаты (только заключения): 
- МР картина дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений шейного отдела позвоночника с нарушением статики. Протрузии межпозвоночных дисков С3-С4, С4-С5, С5-С6, С6-С7.
- МР картина дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений грудного отдела позвоночника с нарушением статики. Грыжа межпозвоночного диска Th8-Th9 (3мм) . Грыжи Шморля
- МР картина дегенеративно-дистрофических изменений пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника. Протрузии межпозвоночных дисков L2-L3, L3-L4, L4-L5, L5-S1.
Так же стоит отметить, что позвоночник у меня болел еще со школы. Первый болевой приступ в пояснице случился в 9 классе. Сейчас спина болит в основном только по утрам. Когда встаю с кровати не могу согнуться. Потом похожу немного, посижу и вроде проходит. Сплю я на животе. Теперь вопрос надо ли мне как то лечиться. Со одной стороны хотелось бы пройти какое нибудь лечение, вроде мануальной терапии, но с другой будет ли от нее толк и как на этом не разориться? И еще можно ли мне вытягивать позвоночник. Раньше я висел довольно часто вниз головой, спина тогда беспокоила меньше.


----------



## Evenelf (11 Июн 2016)

Я не врач но предположу что грыжа Шморля вряд ли даст определённые симптомы а вот множество протрузий это серьёзный звонок чтобы задуматься о том как не порвать их до грыж.


----------



## La murr (11 Июн 2016)

*denis_s*, здравствуйте!
В каком регионе Вы проживаете?
Пожалуйста, расскажите более подробно о том, что беспокоит сейчас.
Покажите снимки врачам форума, разместив их в своей теме - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/20420/
Вы можете обратиться к любому врачу форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют. 
Это ускорит ответ специалистов.

Врачи форума - https://www.medhouse.ru/staff/


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (11 Июн 2016)

Массаж, мануальная терапия, ЛФК  Вам просто необходимы.
Если не собираетесь стать олимпийским чемпионом по тяжелой атлетике, то оставьте только упражнения со штангой в положении "лёжа" умеренной интенсивности.


----------



## denis_s (11 Июн 2016)

Проживаю я в Москве. Из снимков у меня на руках несколько сотен фотографий мрт. Сомневаюсь, что их кто то будет смотреть. А болит спина после сна и довольно сильно. Как похожу проходит. Иногда бывают приступы, тогда вообще не согнуться. Но это если в зале перенапрягусь. Так же не могу долго в согнутом положении находиться, тоже начинает болеть.


----------

